# GE Dryer Drum Glides



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

GE dryer Model DPSQ495ET5WW. I am replacing front drum bearing-WE3M26-and glides. I have two green glides-WE1M481-and two white ones-WE1M504. The drum bearing is worn paper thin in spots and the old glides are completely disintegrated so I can't tell where each color should be located on the drum bearing. Anybody know? I am replacing the rear bearing-WE25M40-as well.


----------



## BobRivet (Nov 13, 2011)

When I replaced mine last month, I recall that all four were on the top portion of the drum and as long as you have a white, then green, then white then green (alternating - I don't believe it matters which color you start with), you should be fine.

It was amazing the difference.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

green ones at the top , whites ones on the side


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info Bob, but I went a different route. Since I posted I was able to locate this image from a link to applianceaid.com by forum member jeff1--he's an appliance guy.










As you can see, the white glides go outboard of the green ones. Thought it made good sense so I went with it. And, yes, what a difference it makes. Not fun using a cloths line in Ohio, in November!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

not that it matters much but them white ones should be a little further down


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> not that it matters much but them white ones should be a little further down


Not sure what you mean. There are only four mounting locations on the drum bearing for the glides. It really offers no choice for placement other than which color goes where.


----------

